# Sulfuric Acid for MDMA synthesis from P2NP



## ptqs (Aug 30, 2022)

Hello guys, I was wondering what's the easiest way to get sulfuric acid because I can't buy it in my country. I've read you can just buy battery acid and let the water part evaporate but I'm not sure about this process, I hope some of you could go more in detail.
It's crucial for me not only for the step with the acetic acid but also to get nitric acid to then get mercury nitrate.


----------



## G.Patton

Hello. First of all, you won't get MDMA from P2NP.



ptqs said:


> I'm not sure about this process, I hope some of you could go more in detail.



ptqsProduction of concentrated sulfuric acid at home


ptqs said:


> It's crucial for me not only for the step with the acetic acid but also to get nitric acid to then get mercury nitrate.


Can you buy *mercury (2) nitrate* or *mercury (2) chloride* in chem store?


----------



## MadHatter

Like above: you dont make MDMA from P2NP. But if it's sulphuric acid you want. itäs not all that difficult to produce yourself. Depending on the quantities you need, of course. 
To produce concentrated sulphuric acid from battery acid all you need to do is boil off the water. Sulphuric acid boils at >300 C, water at only 100. So itäs easy enough. Problem is, the sulphuric acid from batteries is usually very dirty, and to clean it you often times need to distill it. This is not very difficult either, and has been described on this site (see the link given by Patton above). 

But itäs not very difficult to find exact and filmed instructions on Youtube either. Just search for "sulphuric acid distillation" and you'll get like 50 hits.


----------



## ptqs

so what I'll get from P2NP ?


----------



## ptqs

G.Patton said:


> Hello. First of all, you won't get MDMA from P2NP.
> 
> Production of concentrated sulfuric acid at home
> 
> Can you buy *mercury (2) nitrate* or *mercury (2) chloride* in chem store?



G.Pattonno it's not possible but as I said it's pretty easy to make some nitric acid with potassium nitrate and sulfuric acid and then get mercury nitrate


----------



## VenomRCLab

If you need made mdma you nred acid hcl 35-37% or 30%


----------



## G.Patton

ptqs said:


> so what I'll get from P2NP ?



ptqsHello, Amphetamine, P2P, Methamph. Depends on you.


----------



## Gale

If your are trying to obtain the sulphite then you go with sulphuric acid, I've tried this before and resulted in shit. Wasn't crystaly like the HCl and was probably a bit hygroscopic.


----------

